# Best clamps for cutting boards



## yellowtruck75 (Jan 1, 2010)

I am in the market for some new clamps to do a bunch of cutting boards. I currently am using 36" Jet Parrell clamps which work nice but its hard to get the clamping pressure with the straight handle. They also tend to bind up due when glue gets on the bar. I am looking to make several boards in the next few months for an Art show coming up. What good quality clamps does everyone use for cutting boards (face and end grain)?

Thanks
YT


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

How much money you got?  The big Bessey K-bodies are really nice but for massive clamping pressure, I like the big Bessey pipe clamps. Lowes has them for $20 or so, even cheaper on Amazon, etc. The 1/2 inch varieties tend to bow out of parallel but the 3/4" can really bring the pressure. For lighter needs, Harbor freight has some amazingly cheap squeeze clamps that are of surprisingly good quality. Good luck!


----------



## mtkate (Apr 18, 2009)

I also love my Besseys… just be sure to protect the bars with duct tape against the glue. First time I did not do it effectively and BOY did I regret it.


----------



## yellowtruck75 (Jan 1, 2010)

Right now I am not worried about money because I want to be able to weigh my options for quality clamps that will last. I like the Bessey clamps but they are like my Jet clamps in the the handle is straight and you can only get so much clamping pressure before your forearms are on fire


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Very true, truck. I'd invest in the big Bessey pipe clamps if I were you. You won't find a lack of clamping pressure and the wide handle won't burn your forearms. I'm a big JET guy, love JET, but their parallels are just a copy of the K-bodies. They're nice clamps and I wish I owned a dozen, but no match for pipe clamps when it comes to pressure. If you hate your pipe clamps, I'll buy them from you!


----------



## yellowtruck75 (Jan 1, 2010)

Oh I don't hate pipe clamps, actually I only have a few because I use the Jet clamps more often. I was just wondering if there was a better option to go with for cutting boards. I might just get a variety of 3/4" pipe clamps around 36" so that they will lay on my bench.


----------



## yellowtruck75 (Jan 1, 2010)

I think I might go with the Jorgensen "Pony" Pipe Clamp, 3/4" or Bessey H-Series Pipe Clamp Fixture, 3/4"

http://www.woodcraft.com/Product/2005440/16062/Jorgensen-Pony-Pipe-Clamp-34.aspx

http://www.woodcraft.com/Product/2020169/19674/Bessey-HSeries-Pipe-Clamp-Fixture-34.aspx


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Yep, the 3/4" H-style Besseys are what I like. You can apply monster pressure with those bad boys. I've got a few Ponys and I think they're equivalent. I must just like the red paint


----------



## Grandpa (Jan 28, 2011)

I use pipe clamps in most everything I do. The Pony clamps are the best I have. Not saying there are not better clamps but there are clamps that are not as good. The copies bind worse and bow worse. They don't hold the tolerances in the castings that Pony uses. I have many HF clamps that are Chinese knock offs of the Pony and they are not the same. I will continues to use what I have but the BEST are Pony for pipe clamps. My opinion….You do under that opinions are like belly buttons….everyone has one.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

There you have it, pipe clamps rule!


----------



## RetiredCoastie (Sep 7, 2009)

For clamping when you need the jaws of a clamp to remain parallel to one another the Bessy's cant be beat. Pipe clamps have a tendency to bend thus taking the jaws out of parallel. If you can hold out until the Wood show comes to your area you can usually get a great deal when you purchase a package of four.


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

The very best clamps for gluing up boards are these - -

http://www.shopsmith.com/ownersite/catalog/mvclamp_doublebar.htm

They put pressure on all 4 sides to keep the boards properly aligned.

They are expensive but there are places where you can buy just the hardware to make your own.

I'm also a fan of these clamps. You need to supply your own wood.

http://www.leevalley.com/US/wood/page.aspx?p=31181&cat=1,43838,47843&ap=1


----------



## bubinga (Feb 5, 2011)

You could try these,, http://www.amazon.com/Plano-PC-2-43-Inch-Vertical-Clamps/dp/B00002244G/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1304521288&sr=8-1


----------



## DaddyZ (Jan 28, 2010)

Sorry I have to Say " forearms on fire" You should not be clamping for that much Pressure, Are you sure you don't need a jointer ?


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

those veritas panel clamps are nice! That's the first time I'm seeing those!


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Cr1's the man. Truth spoken. A rack of Bessey's is definitely rockstar but I couldn't agree more with his sentiments. I've got money but I buy cheap clamps. I've never had a 3/4 inch black iron pipe or pipe clamp break but I've sure destroyed some expensive grip clamps. Waxed cawls are things of legend. I've got some ugly worm-riddled hemlock cawls that have been with me for years. Slathered in Kiwi natural shoe polish, no less.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Here you go, Cr1:

http://www.amazon.com/Bessey-MDR-69-Woodworking-Seller-Clamp/dp/B0009RLLZ2/ref=sr_1_7?s=power-hand-tools&ie=UTF8&qid=1304529660&sr=1-7

$2308.41


----------



## Grandpa (Jan 28, 2011)

The problem I have with the cheap clamps is the opening the pipe slide through. This is too large on the cheap clamp and it allows the jaws to tilt open. the pipe isn't my problem it is the clamp and the tolerances it holds. The cheap clamps are useable but they open on the side of the jaw just like the pipe is bowing. I have some HF clamps that look like Pony clamps but they don't act like Pony clamps.


----------



## Sawkerf (Dec 31, 2009)

"..forearms on fire"??? How much pressure are you trying for?

If you're using the clamps to close up gaps, you need to use a plane or joiner to get them straight before you start gluing. You should only need enough clampnig pressure to get squeeze out along the length of the joint.


----------



## JasonWagner (Sep 10, 2009)

I use the Jet parallel clamps and do not even use the full pressure they are capable of. I agree with a few others in the fact that you should not need that much pressure. Also, I measure and add a strip of clear packing tape (duct tape leaves a sticky residue) to the bar of the clamps so that I don't end up with dried glue on the bars. I do also use cauls between each parallel clamp.


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

I saw the same thing Forearms on fire. An old timer proved to me that his glue joints was stronger with less pressure. He explained that to tight squeezes to much glue out.

I use Jets, have black pipe one but you MUST use tape on them or the bloack off the pipe can stain the wood.
Good luck.


----------



## Timberwolf323 (Feb 3, 2016)

> Right now I am not worried about money because I want to be able to weigh my options for quality clamps that will last. I like the Bessey clamps but they are like my Jet clamps in the the handle is straight and you can only get so much clamping pressure before your forearms are on fire
> 
> - yellowtruck75


Wear a padded glove on your dominant hand. You'll be able to torque the handles more. And you won't get those nasty blood blisters on your palm haha.


----------

